# Rumble or Cormier tonight????



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 8, 2017)

Who do you have?

I am going with Cormier.


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 8, 2017)

I'm calling for the upset.

Rumble!  He is a terrifying man!


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 8, 2017)

Cormier..rumbles never been good at wrestling defence...he got choked by koscheck who's a lot smaller and by Vitor who's not know for his submissions. He could connect and put him out early but Cormier has shown he can take it already


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 8, 2017)

CB Jones said:


> I'm calling for the upset.
> 
> Rumble!  He is a terrifying man!



He is terrifying and if he connects it is lights out baby!


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 8, 2017)

I wonder how much it bothers Cormier that he hasn't gotten another shot at Jones.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 8, 2017)

You have to imagine that Cormier is one frustrated individual.  He is the champion but does not get the respect because he didn't beat Jones.  Has to be frustrating.  At least everything except the paycheck!


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 8, 2017)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> You have to imagine that Cormier is one frustrated individual.  He is the champion but does not get the respect because he didn't beat Jones.  Has to be frustrating.  At least everything except the paycheck!


The hate he gets is a joke, he took his opportunity and went with it. People call him boring because if one fight but most of his fights have been exciting. Plus he didn't lose badly to jones. Sure it was a clear loss but he didn't get totally outclassed like a lot of people.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 8, 2017)

The pre-prelims on UFC Fight Pass have been good so far!  My family is crazy for mma.  They simply can't get enough of it!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 8, 2017)

We have two Rumbles and one Cormier in my house tonight.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 8, 2017)

I've just finished the belator card awesome ko in the main event but the best was John Wayne parr in the kickboxing section love that guy


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 8, 2017)

Love John Wayne Parr and yes the finish in Belator was amazing in the final fight!


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 8, 2017)

Belator is a very good promotion. I know it gets hate for it's older fighter freak show stuff but those are few and far and hey Vitor Belfort spoke about a legends league that's as good as. If the older guys want to fight then sure I mean Gracie v shamrock I'd rather they fight each other than younger guys.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 8, 2017)

Personally, I love watching the up and coming fighter's the most whether Bellator or the UFC.  People on the way up go for it and typically let it all hang out!


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 8, 2017)

Also what's your opinion on DC weigh In. Personally I never heard of that leaning on the towel thing to weigh in (wish I had it'd have made my career a lot easier lol) but at the end I don't care it's only a pound it'll make 0 difference to the fight as both will be no where near the weight. 

Chuck liddel used to do something similiar, he said in his book he knew to shift his weight on the scale from wrestling so he'd get the right weight.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 8, 2017)

To me the weigh in means nothing.  Whatever it takes to weigh in and he was so close.  Not a big deal to me!


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 8, 2017)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> To me the weigh in means nothing.  Whatever it takes to weigh in and he was so close.  Not a big deal to me!


Find it funny jones calling it the dirtiest thing he's ever seen...when he's the guy with the rep as the dirtiest fighter with all his eye gouges and other illegal shots I mean his loss was a dq for illegal elbows and failed 2 drugs tests. I think that's a bit dirtier than holding a towel for 1 pound


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 8, 2017)

I absolutely agree with that as well Jones is the dirtiest fighter in mma.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 8, 2017)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I absolutely agree with that as well Jones is the dirtiest fighter in mma.


I have 0 respect for jones and couldn't care less if he came back. He's such a fake. He talks in interviews like he's a cross between mr myagi and Jesus and quoting Bruce lee etc (literally after one fight he said he should've been more like water) but he's a nasty guy who's so arrogant and is an idiot for the stuff he's done he should've done time in prison. Also his last fights really haven't been that impressive his last finish was chael sonnen and that was an early stoppage.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 8, 2017)

Myles "Fury" Jury!


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 8, 2017)

Awesome that Faber is going in the hall of fame that guys a legend plus great fight with Alves and cote. Alves looks great


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 8, 2017)

Always liked Faber.  Glad to see him go to the Hall.


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 8, 2017)

Respect to cote


----------



## Headhunter (Apr 9, 2017)

Yep was right to pick DC same as last time RNC and retired rumble


----------

